# Missing Shell Dweller!



## g-spot245 (Jul 23, 2015)

So I have a 20 gallon lamprologus ocellatus "gold" species only tank set up in my lab. We bought 3 females and 1 male as juveniles. The tank has been running really well for 3 months now but I came in on Monday and the male is completely gone. He's been missing for 4 days now and i'm just really at a loss as to where he could be. The tank is really simple, just rocks, sand, java fern, anubias, and 7 shells. I've checked all the rocks, the filter, and all the ferns, so I guess all that remains is the shells? ? Why would a male just disappear for so long? He was in perfect health last I saw him too. So confused. This happened once before and I literally cracked open every shell (but one) frantically looking for him and he wasn't in any of them!! Then after 3 days, he just reappeared like nothing ever happened. My concern was that he was stuck but that doesn't seem likely because these are big escargot shells. Has anyone ever heard of the males disappearing like this? It's insanely frustrating to lose such a nice fish in a confined space....I have zero explanation but this time I'm refraining from tearing open every shell looking for him. Thoughts??


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Does the tank have a snug fitting lid? I find that fish can find the smallest opening and escape, sometimes being found a few feet away from the tank.

I would wait a few more days before worrying. Escargot shells are usually large enough that these small fish don't become trapped inside. If you still don't see him in a couple days, I would try just lifting the shells and sloshing them in the tank back and forth to dislodge his body IF he was dead.


----------



## cdarminio (Mar 29, 2015)

I had the same problem with my multi male. I began to notice a foul smell from the tank, which prompted me to do a huge water change. I all the shells, stirred up the sand bed, etc. About 20 mins after I finished the water change I saw the dead male on the bottom. My guess is he got trapped in his shell. If you notice a smell coming from your tank, chances are the fish died and is rotting in the tank. Hopefully I'm wrong and your male is still alive.


----------



## g-spot245 (Jul 23, 2015)

Yeah I have a super tight fitting glass lid with a plastic strip covering the back of the tank so I doubt he escaped. Maybe I need to open up some shells again!!


----------



## T-Royale (Jul 24, 2012)

I have had occies bury themselves in the substrate with just one or both eyes sticking out. This could be the case, but i have only noticed this when there were not any shells in the tank. With shells in the tank i always speculate they are in a shell opposed to in the substrate.


----------



## g-spot245 (Jul 23, 2015)

Well some bad news... I found him this morning underneath the java fern root mat. He was directly in the center of it too. He was also in perfect health right before he disappeared... all of which leads me to believe that he burrowed under there and got himself stuck?? I can't think of any other explanation. So sad.. i'm gonna have a **** of a time finding a new adult male breeder


----------



## cdarminio (Mar 29, 2015)

Sorry for your loss. I was lucky bc I had a dozen fry growing up from a previous brood, so when they matured I was able to keep my colony going.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Sorry for your loss!!


----------

